
How to Stay Focused on the Important Things - joshuacc
http://blogs.hbr.org/bregman/2011/07/how-to-stay-focused-on-the-rig.html
======
tep
I don't agree with the article at all. The author advocates that you should
change the environment around you so less discipline is needed to stay
focused.

I think this is counter productive. If this were a fundamental principle than
our problems concerning procrastination would be solved for good. You browse
unimportant websites and thus waste time? Just install Leechblock and the
thereby created environment will require just as much "discipline" as you've
got. Yeah, right ...

It's also nagging me how he tosses around with words like "discipline" &
"willpower" as if they were just as defined as colors like red and green.

~~~
mdonahoe
Blocking websites works for me. And as soon as I unblock them, I'm right back
on HN making comments instead of doing what I planned

------
maheshs
I agree with the article but if I put in my words I would say "willingness to
change the environment around you to stay focused".

------
brooksbp
Misleading title

